# Your picks for flashlight(s) of the year



## jhc37013 (Aug 18, 2009)

So the year is coming to end and I just wanted to know what you guys think if you could give out flashlight of the year awards what would they be?

Whatever category you choose, best light for buck, best overall, best alkaline light, best lithium, etc. etc. 

I have some picks and though two of them are fairly inexpensive by a flashaholics standards, price really did not persuade me to choose them. Or rather these two are not a personal "bang for buck" award just my two favorites.

1. 4sevens Quark Tactical 123x2- nice all around light I like the loud clicky sometimes I think it has to much spill and my eyes don't like it as much for some reason but I still love the light.

2. Eagletac T100C2- Heck of a nice tactical light that many I've read carry EDC. I really think the quality is great and the light has a nice balance in the hand. Awsome thrower with 3 hour regulated runtime on one 18650 battery. Can't say enough about the light. Oh and did I mention the price.

3. MG Mini II R2- My first MG was a nice surprise, equipped with the optional turbo head it out throws anything I have including the T100C2.
Nice finish and love the knurling, really small for a 18650 light even with the turbo head.The Mini I received has a nice white beam. I'm very found of the tailcap design and the way the switch and boot feel against my thumb. It to like the T100 is very well priced .

4. Olight M30- This one is on my list for a few simple reasons. Its bright, can run on like four different types of batteries which makes it flexible and pretty small without the extender tube with the right battery's. Even with it it's smaller than alot of MC-E lights. I really like the quality and knurling makes it feel nice in the hand. I will admit I'm not found of the UI, don't like the tiny switch on the tailcap for changing modes. This still doesn't stop it from tops on my list.

5. Zebralight H501- So I guess this would be a Headlamp award, humm not sure since it can be used like a hand held with a pocket clip.
Simple reasons I like it, many of you already know. It runs on one AA seems like forever, I almost forget I'm wearing it's so light and comfortable. Nice flooder for up close work.

6. Fenix PD30+ The size and UI I love with the updated emitter and more knurling with very nice clip.

7. PD10- Small very bright and nice twisty with added knurling, good throw for such a small light.



So there it is my favorite new lights this lights.

How about you? Any favorites this year?

*The Votes as of Jan. 20*

Surefire LX2- 18 votes
Maratac/iTP A3- 12 votes
Fenix TK40- 11 votes
Zebralight H501- 6 votes
Olight M30- 4 votes
Jetbeam RR1-T- 4 votes
Stanley HID- 4 votes
Quark Mini123- 6 votes
Quark AA- 3 votes
Peak Eiger- 3 votes 
Quark 123 - 4 votes
Liteflux LF2XT- 6 votes
Eagletac T100C2- 3 votes
Solarforce L2- 3 votes
Trunite Catapult- 3 votes
McGizmo Sapphire- 3 votes
47 Preon- 3 votes
5.11 Light for Life- 2 votes


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 19, 2009)

.

LiteFlux ... LF2XT

We waited a long time for a versatile/programmable "AAA" size light .

Tells ya the battery voltage and accepts 10440 battery .

It's very bright and will turn itself off after 3 minutes .

Has a very quiet , good feeling , piston type switch .

And it can be locked-out for reliable pocket carry .

Also light enough for key-chain or neck lanyard .

Would be just perfect with a "WC" bin emitter .

Now available in TiTanium with Tritium vial .

5 clicks+PH changes UI operation method .

4 clicks to get to momentary button use .

.


----------



## Search (Aug 19, 2009)

It's August 19, my year isn't nearly over.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree with Search, however so far my pick would be the Surefire LX2


----------



## RobertM (Aug 19, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I agree with Search, however so far my pick would be the Surefire LX2



I'm going to have to agree--so far it's the LX2. :twothumbs


----------



## computernut (Aug 19, 2009)

Are these lights that were released this year? If not, I vote for the Surefire A2


----------



## MWClint (Aug 19, 2009)

1. Peak Eiger - so many options, it's bound to please. single level twisty, 
momentary pushbutton, 3 types of metals(SS, brass and HA), 8 power 
options to choose from..wide+medium optics or standard reflector... 
colored, neutral and cool rebel 100's..knurled or smooth bodies...can use 
1xAAA, 2xAAA, 1xN, 2xN..alkaline, nimh, lithium primary or 10440, 10280, 
10180.

2. McGizmo Sapphire. nuff said. combination of the classic arc light engine
coupled with Don's beautiful Ti design. great light.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 19, 2009)

my nominees:
*Best AA:*
- Nitecore EZAA Neutral White (my edc)
- ZebraLight H501

*Best 18650:*
- EagleTac T100C2 MKII (my edc)

*Best CR123A*
- Quark 123² Tactical Neutral White

Last but not least...
*Most Innovative (aka craziest idea)*
- Fenix TK40 :nana:

now pick up your phone and vote... ... ... the number on your screen... ... ...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 19, 2009)

RobertM said:


> I'm going to have to agree--so far it's the LX2. :twothumbs


+3

LX2, hands down.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 19, 2009)

does anybody have a list of what flashlights came out this year?


----------



## SFG2Lman (Aug 19, 2009)

wait the year is almost over? you mean the fiscal year? or the julian year? I thought I had 3 months! well if i hafta vote now its going to be for one thats not out yet, the quark titanium with the CREE XPG R4, i have the regular quark 123 and LOVE it, I can't wait to see what this latest innovation from 4sevens will do. (and an "everyman" price too!)


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 19, 2009)

Nominations start three months before the general poll.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 19, 2009)

TooManyGizmos nailed it. The LiteFlux LF2XT. This light should set the standard for multilevel 1AAA's, with maybe a couple exceptions.

Geoff


----------



## Norm (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm going to play the grump :scowl: here and ask is this a popularity contest like last years "Light of the Year" or will there some set criteria for judging the light?
I'm happy for it to be run either way but please acknowledge that it is a popularity contest if that's the way it's run. 

I also agree with Search


> It's August 19, my year isn't nearly over.


Norm


----------



## rockz4532 (Aug 19, 2009)

Quark AA Warm


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't have it...yet, and it may not be the baddest one on the block this year, lumen/runtime wise, but from what I've seen, the GX/X-FYL series, with the new KL3 head...3 settings, plus the ability to change the diffusion filters on the GX-FYL models...no other lights offers that, AFAIK.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 20, 2009)

Norm said:


> I'm going to play the grump :scowl: here and ask is this a popularity contest like last years "Light of the Year" or will there some set criteria for judging the light?
> I'm happy for it to be run either way but please acknowledge that it is a popularity contest if that's the way it's run.
> 
> I also agree with Search
> Norm



No criteria just simply your picks for best lights you got this year. I guess my original intentions was lights released this year but feel free to post whatever you want it's all for fun and honestly to see if there is something I have somehow missed so far this year.

As for a popularity if alot of people like a light and it makes it popular I guess thats the intentions for the said fake award. I see Liteflux AAA is so far very popular.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 20, 2009)

Maratac AAA
Quark series
Jetbeam Raptor

LX2
From what I've read. I still don't have one.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd say the TK40 is under-represented; a 600+ lumen light that runs on common batteries for the layman is certainly a big step, even if its not layman-priced.

But the big one would be the Stanley HID3000; ~3000 lumens for $70 AND it's sold in the laymans store?! That's a game-changer regardless of runtime..


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 20, 2009)

StarHalo said:


> I'd say the TK40 is under-represented; a 600+ lumen light that runs on common batteries for the layman is certainly a big step, even if its not layman-priced.
> 
> But the big one would be the Stanley HID3000; ~3000 lumens for $70 AND it's sold in the laymans store?! That's a game-changer regardless of runtime..



I just finished reading about the Stanley and I want one. I hope Walmart still has them.


----------



## Arkiv N (Aug 20, 2009)

I have found out that the Tiablo ACE-G is perfekt for walking my dog in the woods late at night.


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 20, 2009)

+4 


Outdoors Fanatic said:


> +3
> 
> LX2, hands down.


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 20, 2009)

I think the...um, wait...I don't think I've bought a flashlight from 2009 so far this year...:thinking:

-Mayo


----------



## strinq (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm torn between the T100C2 and the LF2XT.
Both great lights.

The T100C2 is just amazing for it's price. Heck it's solid even at double its price. Great regulated runtime for both 123's and 18650, crazy throw, fantastic beam pattern.

The LF2XT on the other hand is just a nifty little pocket light with almost every feature u could ever want (except maybe extreme simplicity, ).


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 20, 2009)

MWClint said:


> 2. McGizmo Sapphire. nuff said. combination of the classic arc light engine
> coupled with Don's beautiful Ti design. great light.



Duh I DID buy an 09 torch! Here are my personal picks:

McGizmo Sapphire (specifically the mule)

Led Zep's M6 drop-ins (simply amazing!)

-Mayo


----------



## JeffInChi (Aug 20, 2009)

I 2nd the TK40


----------



## WineCape (Aug 21, 2009)

My vote for flashlight of the year 2009 so far:* EagleTac T100C2 MkII:*

(1) Smallish form factor
(2) Good manufacturing built in general
(3) Runs fully regulated on different battery types
(5) Can use rechargeable batteries
(4) Cost < $50.00
(5) LED output with decent lumens Lo mode
(6) LED output with more then decent lumens Hi mode
(7) Not complicated to operate
(8) Can be railed to handgun
(9) Waterproof to some degree
(10) Excellent throw for its size
(11) Produces a smooth beam
(12) Above average runtimes on Hi/Lo modes


----------



## StinkyButler (Aug 21, 2009)

If the Ti Quarks come in on schedule, I'd have to put my vote there. A Ti light with an uber-rare XPG-R4 for under $100? That's kinda hard to beat.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 21, 2009)

I am going to put my vote in for the Surefire LX2.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Aug 21, 2009)

MWClint said:


> 1. Peak Eiger - so many options, it's bound to please. single level twisty, momentary pushbutton, 3 types of metals(SS, brass and HA), 8 power options to choose from..wide+medium optics or standard reflector... colored, neutral and cool rebel 100's..knurled or smooth bodies...can use 1xAAA, 2xAAA, 1xN, 2xN..alkaline, nimh, lithium primary or 10440, 10280, 10180.



+1. And beautifully made.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Aug 22, 2009)

The XP-G R4 is not out yet
When they become available, may the best AAA/1AA/2AA win! For now, more


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 22, 2009)

At least honorable mention should go to the Maratac AAA.

Geoff


----------



## sappyg (Aug 23, 2009)

:thinking:.... i need another 3 months to decide. that will give me time to buy more lights.


----------



## JeffInChi (Aug 25, 2009)

So 2008 light-o-the-year went to nitecore D10....
and 2006 went to Fenix fenix p1d ce....

Anyone know about some other years? Seems like alot of people liked Novatac 120P in 2007, but I can't find a clear cut winner.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cataract (Aug 25, 2009)

I vote for Quark neutral white series for the user interface and being practical in pretty much all situations... 
I also love the Tk11 and TK40


----------



## sygyzy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks to this thread I bought a LF2XT, H501w, and Peak Eiger. Thanks alot guys! GRRRRR


----------



## Coop57 (Aug 25, 2009)

Quarke AA / cr123 Moon Mode LOVE


----------



## jchoo (Aug 25, 2009)

"Best" light I have purchased: Ra Twisty 85Tr

"Best" innovative light: 5.11 Light for Life

"Best" mainstream (brick and mortar available) light: Stanley HID

My favorite light that I have owned is still a Surefire E2L 2 mode... I think I'm going to have to find another one eventually, but right now I'm on a bit of an AA kick. Maybe the next generation will actually have a 100 hour runtime on low... mine seemed to be about twice as bright as it should have been on low and the runtime definitely suffered.

Does anyone remember if the Inova Inforce color hit this year, or was it late last year? That is right up there with the Light for Life in my book.


----------



## Tom_123 (Aug 25, 2009)

For now my nominee would be the 4Sevens Quark tactical series,
But I reckon we will see some more candidates in autumn or winter.


----------



## william lafferty (Aug 25, 2009)

My pick would be Download's 18650 + MCE light. Although Download is not the first to make a single 18650 light, which is a strong and useful format, he may be the first to do it so well. First, he uses the MCE, which produces a bright powerful flood, with three levels, in an attractive body for under $150.00. I got one of the early stainless lights, and like it very much.

The first post for sales I could find was Jan 2009, so I am assuming he qualifies as having introduced the light this year.

bill


----------



## maxspeeds (Aug 25, 2009)

My Pick is my *LunaSol27-C*. It was actually available last year, but I did not receive a C-pak until this year. So, for me, this light didn't exist until last month. 

No light can touch the *LunaSol27-C* in practicality, durability, and shear beauty.


I guess my next runner up would be a MC-E U2 that takes 18650's. You can't beat Surefire quality, 6 levels of light, mc-e power, and 18650 rechargeability


----------



## NWdude83 (Aug 25, 2009)

M30 Triton, perhaps the most compact (mass produced) 700 lumen torch out there.


----------



## gswitter (Aug 25, 2009)

Lambda Revolution


Well built
Simple, multi-level UI
Long runtime, especially the 3D
Very bright
Looks great with download's plain SS bezel and MagRingD, too.


----------



## LumenHound (Aug 25, 2009)

JeffInChi said:


> So 2008 light-o-the-year went to nitecore D10....
> and 2006 went to Fenix fenix p1d ce....
> 
> Anyone know about some other years? Seems like alot of people liked Novatac 120P in 2007, but I can't find a clear cut winner.
> ...


In 2005 it was probably the Nuwai Q-3.
Easy to mod and priced to sell.

As for 2009...ask me in December.


----------



## ResFiatLuxAddict (Aug 25, 2009)

Is this an actual thing that the site does, or is this just an academic question?

I was thinking, why not do this up right like the Westminster Dog Show, or the Grammies?

Best EDC of 2009

Best Tactical of 2009

Best Custom of 2009

Best Hotwire of 2009

Best Thrower of 2009

Best UI of 2009

Best Value of 2009

Take nominations for each category, then take the four highest vote getters in each category, and put them up for a vote at year's end.

The winner in each category is a de facto nominee for best light of 2009, and we vote on it.

Maybe the manufacturer's will start putting 2009 CPF award winner on their packaging/promo materials. Maybe the winners would donate one of their winning designs for a CPF give away. :naughty:


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 26, 2009)

ResFiatLuxAddict said:


> Is this an actual thing that the site does, or is this just an academic question?
> 
> I was thinking, why not do this up right like the Westminster Dog Show, or the Grammies?
> 
> ...




I 100% agree and I think it would benefit manufactures to have such award. CPF is the "Car and Driver" of flashlight world so why shouldn't it be a source for such awards.


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 21, 2009)

LumenHound said:


> In 2005 it was probably the Nuwai Q-3.
> Easy to mod and priced to sell.
> 
> As for 2009...ask me in December.




Ok so I started this thread a little early but wanted to see if anyone wanted to post anything new. I need to edit my original post to include the PD30+ and the PD10.


----------



## AEHaas (Dec 21, 2009)

I have 3 lights:

For a high powered, usable HID searchlight, the AELight 25EP had a good combination of throw and spill and best of all it lasts 140 minutes on a single charge. The battery holds the charge for many months with minimal leak down. Rubber ends protect the light on a fall. For around $400 it is also good value.

The Fenix TA30 is easy to use for the wife and others. It is intuitive. The rear button is on and off, the well marked ring/bezel gives low/med/high/strobe. And best of all on plain cr123s it runs for 3.5 hours on a high of 225 lumens.

For the pocket, at only $20 the low/med/high of the ITP A3 EOS Upgrade is hard to beat. On a single regular AAA it gives off 80 lumens for about an hour.

aehaas


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 21, 2009)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> +1. And beautifully made.


 
+ another for the Peak Eiger #8.......saving for an El Capitan and it will likely be my nominee for 2010.
UI.....K.I.S.S.

very honorable mention for the rebel 3 D cell maglite...a real thrower for the $.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I can only vote on what I have experience with, and my choices are pretty easy.

1. Maratac AAA: $21 for 90% of the performance of AAA lights costing up to three times as much. It's also smaller than more expensive and fancy AAA lights. And that's a big advantage on my key chain or in the pocket.

2. Zebralight H501: If I can only have one light, I would leave all my other lights behind for this light.  Once you go hand-free, it's hard to go back. But this light is so much for than a headlamp. It's a "one light with a thousand uses." H501 owners, please check out the headlamp forum to see the many ways you can use this amazing light. You don't use it to its full potentials if you just use it as a headlamp only.


----------



## Larry237 (Dec 21, 2009)

For all around flashlight, I pick the Olight M30. It is versatile, puts out a lot of light, and is simple to use. Lots of fancy lights came out, but utility wins in my book.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Probably some what over looked but ITPc7. What a great value for not a lot of money and very useful light for many varied tasks.

http://www.light-reviews.com/itp_c7_tactical/


----------



## HKJ (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking at the flashlight I brought this year, I would say that the most notable lights are:

Fenix TK40: First MC-E light on AA and a very good light.

Jetbeam RRT-1 Raptor: A very good thrower with a ring to select brightness.

4Sevens Quark: A series of light that improves on well known Fenix lights and as succeed in creating a broad selection of models with lego capabilities.

ITP A3/Maratac: A good quality and low cost AAA light.


----------



## waddup (Dec 21, 2009)

corvettesR1 said:


> Probably some what over looked but ITPc7. What a great value for not a lot of money and very useful light for many varied tasks.
> 
> http://www.light-reviews.com/itp_c7_tactical/



and half price right now at battery junction.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Dec 21, 2009)

It's an easy choice in my book - Fenix TK40.

Absolutely no flashlight has come close to generating the overall buzz that the TK40 has...at least not based on my observations.


----------



## Vesper (Dec 21, 2009)

My 3 favorites this year (in no order):

- Quark AA2 R5 (awesome UI and perfect beam)
- Malkoff MD3 w/ Warm MC-E and Hi/Lo (just a SOLID and extremely useful light)
- Surefire LX2 (a pocket rocket and a work of art to boot)


----------



## fixitman (Dec 22, 2009)

Overall, ITP/Maratac AAA
Great light at a great price.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 22, 2009)

*-ITP-A3 EOS* - So much light for so little $$, unmatched value in the 1AAA format. INSANELY bright with a 10440 cell.

*-Solarforce L2M*, Great alternative to the uber-$$$$ SF-3P.

*-TK40*, 600 Lumens, No Lithium required... NiMH safety for the masses.

*-Stanley tools HID* - Outstanding Lux+Lumens per dollar value.

*-Stanley tools Halogen spotlight* - If you don't want to deal with the angry blue:sick2: tint and $$$$ HID replacement bulbs for its bigger brother... this is a great alternative. Another Lumen+Lux per dollar champ. PLUS the added warm tint goodness and direct drive simplicity of halogen H3 bulbs.

*Zebralight H501 and H60 *- Its a headlamp... its an area flood light... it does BOTH superbly well. Its the *only *multi-use lighting tool I can think of that does not compromise one form factor for the other.


----------



## Flashlites R Us (Dec 22, 2009)

Thrunite Catapult for sheer WOW factor.


----------



## C-Beam (Dec 22, 2009)

corvettesR1 said:


> Probably some what over looked but ITPc7. What a great value for not a lot of money and very useful light for many varied tasks.
> 
> http://www.light-reviews.com/itp_c7_tactical/



Too bad it looks like a women's sex toy. (am I allowed to say that?) :thinking:


----------



## berry580 (Dec 23, 2009)

+1 for RRT-1

amongst the best when it comes to throw for its size.


----------



## berry580 (Dec 23, 2009)

that thing isn't from 2009

besides, its performance IMO is average at best, although indeed good value for money. Yes, I've had a iTP C7 before and then i gave i to my friend.


corvettesR1 said:


> Probably some what over looked but ITPc7. What a great value for not a lot of money and very useful light for many varied tasks.
> 
> http://www.light-reviews.com/itp_c7_tactical/


----------



## gsxrac (Dec 24, 2009)

Ohh man. I am going to have to go with the *Surefire LX2* and the *4sevens Quark RGB*. IMO the LX2 is the most useful light to come out this year and the RGB is a very innovative new light. There are many others that I would put in the top 10 but to keep it simple I am just going to stick with these 2.

Edit: Ok I cant not throw the *4sevens Quark Turbo* out there... It is still on me daily and is my main pick for a camping light.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 24, 2009)

Now that I've experienced the QMini 123 I'll have to include it on my list. It's got to be near the top in a "price/performance" category.

Geoff


----------



## Harry999 (Dec 25, 2009)

There are several lights I have purchased in 2009 (my first real year as a flashaholic) and love. They are the following:

Surefire LX2
Olight M30 
Thrunite Catapult
Zebralight H501
ITP A3 EOS

If I could only carry two they would be the Catapult and the H501 (and the ITP because it hardly counts weighing so little).

If I could only carry one it would be the H501 because I use if more than any other light I have ever had. From general lighting, as a reading lamp and as a safety light so motorists can spot me on dark, winter nights it is amazing.

In reality I carry all four and two H501s - one as a headlamp stored in my shoulder bag and the other clipped to my mobile phone neck wallet. I have also modded two ITPs with the Streamlight Stylus PRO and the Microstream and have one Ti ITP A3 on a neck chain.

Come 2010 the H60 will be mine as well (plus the H51, H61 etc...) :naughty:


----------



## old4570 (Dec 25, 2009)

Best value for money in 09 = Solarforce L2
Best mod host = Maglite


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 27, 2009)

iTP A3 and those lights based on it.


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 28, 2009)

I can only nominate from the lights I have purchased this year and it would have to be the Mini123. Hands down.


----------



## mon90ey (Dec 28, 2009)

+1 for the Quark Mini123!
+1 for the Quark MiniAA!
+1 for the Preon AAA!
+1 for the Quark Ti 123x2!

Those are my choices and every one is a winner in my book! :thumbsup: lovecpf


----------



## Arnulf (Dec 28, 2009)

*JetBeam M1X*


----------



## Daylo (Dec 28, 2009)

Hands down, Surefire LX2.

That being said, I think the Quark Mini 123 is an amazing value and if there is a budget category, this would be the winner in my opinion.


----------



## shark_za (Dec 30, 2009)

The light that made the most difference in size performance and price.
It made a big impact, rewrote the rules on the flashlight world and everyone should own one. 

ITP A3 EOS.

Other lights I got this year that impressed, may be older models but I only got them now.

1. Lumens Factory Seraph SP6 
2. Stand alone greatness, Lumens Factory P7 turbohead.
3. iTP SA1 Eluma - innovative UI.
4. Solarforce L2 + family L2m, L2r, L2p.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 30, 2009)

fisk-king said:


> I can only nominate from the lights I have purchased this year and it would have to be the Mini123. Hands down.


 

+1:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Without a doubt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lovecpf


----------



## Arnulf (Dec 30, 2009)

TK-40 is my second pick.


----------



## Rigor (Dec 30, 2009)

Fenix TA30
47 Preon
Lummi WEE Neutral White (was neutral white available 2008?)


----------



## spoonrobot (Dec 31, 2009)

+1 for the Preon. I hope the 2xAAA configuration explodes just like 2xAA did with the introduction of the Fenix L2P so many years ago.


----------



## Max_Power (Dec 31, 2009)

I found a new favorite light this year, I carry it to work every day. It is the first light I reach for. 

Malkoff MD3 Wildcat (mine is Warm/Neutral White) driven by 2 AW 18500 cells or 3 123A primaries. It has a terrific beam pattern for multiple uses, hi/low switching is accomplished with a slight twist of the head, the forward clicky switch is for power on/off only. Very well-made and reliable. Top-notch warranty. Can run on high until the batteries are dry, about 40 minutes in this configuration. In the MD4 body with a pair of AW 18650 cells, expect over 90 minutes of runtime.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Dec 31, 2009)

And the winner is ......*LiteFlux LF3XT*


----------



## run4jc (Dec 31, 2009)

Production light - Surefire LX2
Custom light - McGizmo Haiku
:thumbsup:


----------



## Packet-Storm (Dec 31, 2009)

Pocket/EDC Light:
*4Sevens - Quark 123 Tactical R2*

Great thow, very bright Max function, programmable EDC mode

Thrower:
*Thrunite Catapult *

Solid construction, great throw, high lumen output, early adopter of the SST-50. Forget the so called "tactical strobe", just swing that puppy like the tactical bat that it is.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 1, 2010)

My New Electrolumens Shade Slayer. 7x old school P4 LEDs put out roughly 1,400 Lumens of pure white madness. I got a few other LED / none LED PR based bulbs, batteries, and a new charger, but that’s it for flashlights this year. I pretty much have everything I need. The picture shows a flawless anodizing job, but in reality it’s very splotchy “one of Electrolumen’s first attempts at black anodizing.” I personally like it, in real life it looks almost like an antique tarnished deep red copper color:thumbsup:.


----------



## Light11 (Jan 2, 2010)

berry580 said:


> +1 for RRT-1
> 
> amongst the best when it comes to throw for its size.


 
+2 for RRT-1.


----------



## thedeske (Jan 2, 2010)

Yet another vote for the TK40


----------



## skyfire (Jan 2, 2010)

hard to pick 1, when there are so many different types.

i like my lights compact and easy to carry, so my vote would go to....

Quark titanium. great prices, for awesome lights.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 3, 2010)

Just for fun I have done a quick tally of the votes thus far and this is what I came up with. Their is a few members who voted the Quark series as a whole and did not specify which model so I did not include those in this vote count, if you wish to include your Quark vote to a specific model let me know and I will add your vote to the count. If you think I missed something let me know. I will edit this to include more votes as needed.

*Will update in post #1*

Surefire LX2- 10 votes
Maratac/iTP A3- 10 votes
Fenix TK40- 9 votes
Zebralight H501- 5 votes
Olight M30- 4 votes
Jetbeam RR1-T- 4 votes
Stanley HID- 4 votes
Quark Mini123- 4 votes
Quark AA- 3 votes
Peak Eiger- 3 votes 
Quark 123 Tactical- 3 votes
Liteflux LF2XT- 3 votes
Eagletac T100C2- 3 votes
Solarforce L2- 3 votes
Trunite Catapult- 3 votes
McGizmo Sapphire- 2 votes
47 Preon- 3 votes

Their are others receiving one vote but to many to justify listing I will wait and see if anything gets added. Again I'm sorry if I missed anything its not a scientific vote just meant to see what members enjoyed most. Happy New Years


----------



## greg_in_canada (Jan 3, 2010)

Add my vote for the Preon. So bright for a 2AAA light, available in colors and titanium, and a nice UI.

Greg


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 3, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> Surefire LX2- 10 votes


 
Glad to see the LX2 at the top of the list since I just spent some big bucks ordering one!


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 3, 2010)

greg_in_canada said:


> Add my vote for the Preon. So bright for a 2AAA light, available in colors and titanium, and a nice UI.
> 
> Greg



Added :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 3, 2010)

Liteflux LF2XT.


----------



## JCup (Jan 3, 2010)

Boy, there were a lot of nice new lights. Many good values, too. Seems like the price/performance competition has really picked up in 2009. Some I liked were the Nitecore EZAA and EZ123, the Maratac AAA, but I vote for the Fenix TK40. A great piece of work.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jan 3, 2010)

Count me in for the Maratac, it basically started the AAA light revolution. Now everyone and their mom has one, or two...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, of the lights mentioned here, I was going to cast my vote for the Quark RGB - I find it more and more versatile the longer I have it. This one is a keeper. And I cannot think of another light like it. But I think it will be an innovator, rather than unique.

But I really must vote for my Raw SS - as I feel that with the new design and mechanics as well as the case material, Rob has hit this one for six ( I.E. right out of the ballpark ) and this torch will be much loved by all who own them, for many many years, and coveted by those who don't. I'm not sure if the same can be said for all of the candidates here. 

Hey, all I'm saying is that the Raw SS may be totally fickle proof!

How great it is to have too many lights to choose from. We live in interesting times.


Happy New Year.


----------



## qtaco (Jan 3, 2010)

Liteflux LF2XT for me. My most used light by an order of magnitude due to its small size, flexibility and big performance.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 3, 2010)

All votes have been been applied to OP vote count up to this post.


----------



## ping-anser (Jan 3, 2010)

Another vote for the Liteflux LF2XT. Just an amazing little flashlight.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jan 3, 2010)

For 2009, the SF LX2 gets my vote.


----------



## Strauss (Jan 3, 2010)

Surefire LX2 gets my vote as well!


----------



## fiorano (Jan 3, 2010)

Maratac/iTP A3

Duh.

It started a movement. And it's all you really need 90% of the time.


----------



## Fooboy (Jan 3, 2010)

SF LX2


----------



## Burgess (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm gonna' say . . . .


4Sevens' Titanium Quarks --



-- First to offer the NEW Cree XP-G R5 emitter :thumbsup:


-- First *reasonably-priced* flashlight in* Titanium :thumbsup:*


:twothumbs
_


----------



## applevision (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm going with the 4sevens Quark MiNi 123--it's an insanely great light for any price, and an outrageously incredibly light for $39! It's tiny, tough and uses the absolute state-of-the-art emitter... Whoo hoo!


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 3, 2010)

applevision said:


> I'm going with the 4sevens Quark MiNi 123--it's an insanely great light for any price, and an outrageously incredibly light for $39! It's tiny, tough and uses the absolute state-of-the-art emitter... Whoo hoo!


 

+1:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

lovecpf


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 4, 2010)

Burgess said:


> I'm gonna' say . . . .
> 
> 
> 4Sevens' Titanium Quarks --
> ...



Please select a Ti model if you want your vote to be applied, Thanks


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 4, 2010)

votes updated


----------



## shuter (Jan 4, 2010)

Not many were fortunate enough to get one be the *X-6 by ARC Mania* is the best new light of the year IMO. With a beam like nothing else I've seen. *It is like sunshine in a can.*


----------



## applevision (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey, this is a brilliant thread!

*jhc37013*, is this "official" in any way?

I mean, I wonder if we can have some categories, vote on things, and then have a FOTY (Flashlight of the Year) Official Sticky Thread! Imagine! We could even have a little ceremony and Greta could emcee the event! 

Has this been done before? Wouldn't it be neat?

Categories could include stuff like:
Best new light
Best headlamp
Best "warm" light
Best titanium light
Best Flood light
Best thrower
Best small light (perhaps broken down further still: Keychain/AAA/AA)
Best big light
Most innovative light
Best custom (? how many categories to break this down into or not at all)
(Maybe even: "Best company" and "Best designer" as well... though those could be harder)

And... FOTY...

Could be kind of neat!

Would be incredibly helpful for all the folks who do the: "Hey, I've been away for awhile, just wondering what the newest/hottest/best xyz is..." threads...

And might be a big revenue builder for CPF--folks could advertise in those threads and I'll be the hits would be insane... AND other sites like Gizmodo/Engadget etc. would point folks to it... the FOTY could be a big deal, no?

BUT, it'd have to be really well-run/moderated to avoid chaos.

I think the thing would be the mods and or some trusted folks (I vote for HKJ, Selfbuilt, Aardvark, UnknownVT, and Craig Shih among others!) would figure out the categories and pick the runner ups. It would have to be fairly simple and not overwhelming. There would be some "haters" who would bemoan that such-and-such light was not a runner up... but we'd also have write ins for each of course!

I think that if done well, it would be absolutely incredible!!

CPFers, what do you think? Mods, what do you think? Greta? Is this a terrible idea or one who's time has come? :wave:


----------



## strinq (Jan 4, 2010)

I think it's a good idea. There should be runners-up and such so that ppl who're pointed to this thread would have a little more choices.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 4, 2010)

At this point I am simply counting up the votes and applying it to the appropriate light. Right now its pretty easy to see what light leads and what would be a runner up in the same class or type.

If the light list grows and we can do runner-ups and category's then lets do it but I don't see the need this far.

So far we have a strong showing for the Surefire LX2, Maratac/iTP, and the TK40.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Jan 4, 2010)

Hands down LX2.

...but a respectable second is the TK40. They did a really nice job with that one.:thumbsup:

MSax


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 5, 2010)

MSaxatilus said:


> Hands down LX2.
> 
> ...but a respectable second is the TK40. They did a really nice job with that one.:thumbsup:
> 
> MSax



Votes applied


----------



## junglelight (Jan 5, 2010)

I went ahead and bit the bullet on the new 5.11 light and it works great so far...


----------



## souptree (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, the light I use most from 2009 is my Sapphire, so I guess that's how I will vote.

But this thread is making me want an LX2!!!!


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 5, 2010)

junglelight said:


> I went ahead and bit the bullet on the new 5.11 light and it works great so far...



So I will take that as a yes vote for the 5.11 that makes two now so it's added to the list.

souptree your Mcgizmo vote was also added.


----------



## applevision (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess nobody liked my idea.

I got really excited about an official FOTY.

Oh well, this is still an awesome thread but it would be cool to do different categories too.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for your input applevision I think the idea is wonderful sorry I didn't comment on it earlier. As far as being official that is way over my head. As far as having categories I would need some help with that, like deciding what light should go into what category that alone could involve another vote


----------



## applevision (Jan 5, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> Thanks for your input applevision I think the idea is wonderful sorry I didn't comment on it earlier. As far as being official that is way over my head. As far as having categories I would need some help with that, like deciding what light should go into what category that alone could involve another vote



Yay! Thanks *jhc37013*! I wonder if one of the "old timers" might have an idea? Or Greta perhaps? It might be a nice marketing opportunity for CPF! Thanks for the support!


----------



## Neo9710 (Jan 5, 2010)

cue003 said:


> I am going to put my vote in for the Surefire LX2.



Yeah but that thing is EXPENSIVE! Isnt the TK40 less? I know the flashlight is physically bigger...


----------



## Neo9710 (Jan 5, 2010)

applevision said:


> Hey, this is a brilliant thread!
> 
> *jhc37013*, is this "official" in any way?
> 
> ...



GOOD IDEA!!


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 8, 2010)

So far we have had around 100 votes, great job everyone. I know its unofficial and not every member will read the thread or vote but I think it's neat to see what members are thinking.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 9, 2010)

Another vote for the Surefire LX2


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 9, 2010)

I vote for the new E2DL.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 9, 2010)

Votes applied


----------



## cistallus (Jan 19, 2010)

I vote for the LiteFlux LF2X. This is NOT the LF2XT. The LF2X is a similar 1AAA flashlight but is twisty not clickie. For me it makes a near-perfect EDC light.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 19, 2010)

cistallus said:


> I vote for the LiteFlux LF2X. This is NOT the LF2XT. The LF2X is a similar 1AAA flashlight but is twisty not clickie. For me it makes a near-perfect EDC light.



This is where it can get tricky should it just be counted as a LF2X vote or XT vote. Personally I think the LF2X and LF2XT would do just fine counted together but then again it's really not for me to decide it's up to the voter's and if we had some sort of "council" to decide such things.


----------



## qtaco (Jan 19, 2010)

The LF2X was released in early 2008: http://light-reviews.com/liteflux_lf2_x/


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok qtaco thanks I missed that one. Any suggestions or corrections is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 19, 2010)

Surefire LX2, definitely.


----------



## EV_007 (Jan 19, 2010)

Illumination said:


> Surefire LX2, definitely.



I 2nd the LX2 vote. Good balance of size and dual output.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 19, 2010)

votes counted


----------



## mbw_151 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have to vote for the Quark Neutral White low voltage head the supports AA, 123 and 2xAA. I love the color, the UI, and the really low "moonlight" mode. If forced to pick one of these its the 123 for compactness.

I also have to vote for the Zebra 501W. The smooth beam pattern of the H30 with the color I want in that compact Zebra package. Now they just need to make it in a 123.

The LX2, T1A and Saint are all good, but no votes from me. I hate to have to spend that much and then spend more to mod it to get the color right.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 20, 2010)

Now that I've had some chance to play with it some more, my vote goes to the LX2


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 20, 2010)

votes applied thanks.


----------



## CARNAL1 (Jan 21, 2010)

My pick(s) for light(s) of the year would be:

Malkoff MD4 Wildcat - 625+ Lumens OTF powered by 2 AW 18650s. Fantastic Light.

New Surefire E2DL - 200 Lumens on High, 5 Lumens on Low. - A nice step up from 120/5.

And last but not least is the Solarforce L2, with the 18650 extension tube. I'm running mine with an XP-G R5 powered by 2 AW 18650 rechargeables. One of my favorite lights right now.

Just my 2 cents.

Happy Dark Trails


----------

